# Gerbils fighting



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

URGENT PLEASE HELP

Just had 2 of my female gerbils savagely attack each other dont know why as they have lived together for over a year so now have one escapee under or inside the couch as when i tried to split them I was atacked and I dropped her and when Glyn went to pickher up she bit him badly too and both are covered in blood. Anyone got any ideas why or what I should do once I have cleaned their wounds


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

seperate them ASAP

once gerbils have drawn blood they will never go back together.

You can do one of two things now, make a split cage them and try and reintroduce them, witch is very unlikely to happen.

or keep them seperate from now on. Witch is what I would do.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have now mananged to catch the escapee and she is now in a seperate tub and will stay on her own fromnow on as she seems to of beent he aggressor and has only two bite wounds on her the one she attacked so badly is an old girl of over 3 years and she has around six wounds on her neck, face,stomach and side which i have cleaned as she is super tame and she is still in with the third member of the trio, who was also bitten by the escapee when i stuck my hand in to seperate the other two. Mysel and my oh GLyn are also covered in bites from the escapee. I would never try and reintroduce them as I would fear for the damage Bubble the escapee could do to Di the old girl and it wouldnt be worth the risk. Any idea what would of caused this after so long as htey have been together for a year with no problems?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I have now mananged to catch the escapee and she is now in a seperate tub and will stay on her own fromnow on as she seems to of beent he aggressor and has only two bite wounds on her the one she attacked so badly is an old girl of over 3 years and she has around six wounds on her neck, face,stomach and side which i have cleaned as she is super tame and she is still in with the third member of the trio, who was also bitten by the escapee when i stuck my hand in to seperate the other two. Mysel and my oh GLyn are also covered in bites from the escapee. I would never try and reintroduce them as I would fear for the damage Bubble the escapee could do to Di the old girl and it wouldnt be worth the risk. Any idea what would of caused this after so long as htey have been together for a year with no problems?


like i said on cat chat hun , its likely one of the younger girls is trying to be the dominant one now Di is getting older..probably trying to drive her out but in a cage situation she cant leave


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`d got 3 together??? one usually gets pushed out if theres 3 of the same sex.

gerbils are better in pairs or groups of 4+ imo, male guineas do the same.


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont think there needs to be a reason for some gerbils to take a pathological hatred towards each other, no matter how long they have been together.
I had to seperate my 2 girls after a similar time together coz they started fighting.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> you`d got 3 together??? one usually gets pushed out if theres 3 of the same sex.
> 
> gerbils are better in pairs or groups of 4+ imo, male guineas do the same.


Pigglywiggly I have always had doubles or trios in gerbils only once had a four hich is what the gils started out as all the same age as Di, the others all passing in the year before last due to being over 3 years of age so got 2 youngsters as that was what was available to go in with Di as she as dieing of loneliness tht was just about a year go the youngsters were 12 weeks of age and they all went intogether brilliantly no trouble whatsoever till last night when hell let loose within the cage. MY boys are in pairs and i had one as a trio for years til one died of old age the other two re still going strong together and are nearly four like Di.

Update on them as well THe agressor Bubble seems to be fine still attacking anything that goes near her so I am just keeping an eye on her two wounds for signs of infection. 
Squeek the one still in with Di is fine no wounds whatsoever it seems and she is nursing Di
Di thankfullyhas survived the night has around 8 different wounds some superficial some quite deep. She seems to be lethargic but awake so I think she is in shock vets have looked at her but dont know if she will survive or not so now my fingers are crossed that she doesnt surcome to this fight as she is such a sweetheart let us all pull her about today without a single nip.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

we had many fights in this house were gerbils are concerned.

It seems females seem to always fall out at some stage, though it always been the males in this house.

Its seems they fight for no reseon sometimes, or maybe they see the slightest weakness and take there chance.

certainly tough little thing.

Sadly I've desided when my last 2 girls pass on, we will not being getting anymore. I just don't have the health to deal with them anymore.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I must admit i have come to the same conclusion and tha these 7 will be my last gerbils ever, my health wont deal with them fighting like that either. It is a shame as I do find them cute and fun but I jsut cant cope with that sort of behaviour and as most are over 3 it is not worth trying to rehome them at all so they will all stay here but no new ones are coming I will stick to jirds and rats lol


----------

